# Lace Rock



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It shouldn't as long as there's no other rock mixed in. The real Lace Rock is volcanic rock, so shouldn't leech anything.


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

okay...cool...How do I tell if it's real lace rock? If I were to throw some rock in a bucket with some RO water with a tested PH first, then tested the PH later, would that be enough to tell me?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You probably don't need to test it- there's not much else that it could be.

If there's other rock mixed in it would probably take more than a few days for it to make an impact. Personally, I'd just use it and if you have a higher kH 6 months from now with no other possible explanation and that bothers you, deal with it then. (Not very likely, anyways.)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Test it with swimming pool acid - muriatic acid, hydrochloric acid. If it bubbles furiously it is a carbonate rock, if not it should be fine in the tank. Even if it bubbles, you can use it if you do regular weekly big water changes. And, I don't think those tetras will do any better or worse in 7.2 pH or 6.8 pH, probably even 7.4 pH and 6.6 pH. If anything affects them it will be the carbonate hardness, not the pH.


----------

